# IPod Touch - what apps



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, does anyone have an iPod touch? I am thinking of getting one (32gb version) from my DW for Christmas and was wondering what apps come loaded on it? Obviously iTunes, but what else. I mainly want to get it for her so she can carry her music, pictures of the grands, address book and maybe a calendar app (she carries a REALLY large suitcase purse now because of everything she wants with her).

I know I can buy apps, but was wondering what comes on it out-of-the-box?

Thanks!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Comes loaded with: iTunes, App Store, Photos, Mail, Calendar, Settings, Safari, iPod, Photos, YouTube


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

kay_dee said:


> Comes loaded with: iTunes, App Store, Photos, Mail, Calendar, Settings, Safari, iPod, Photos, YouTube


Thanks - no contacts app? And 2 copies of Photos?


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I recently bought the IPod Touch 3G 32 GB.  I believe my first page of apps is what came on it.  It includes:  Mail, Calendar, Photos, Contacts, YouTube, Stocks, Maps, Weather, Voice Memos, Notes, Clock, Calculator, Settings, and ITunes.  Along the bottom there are the icons for Music, Videos, Safari, and App Store.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

From the CNET review:

_Out of the box, the third-generation iPod Touch includes an amazing music player, podcast support, video playback (including iTunes rentals and a YouTube player), a Safari Web browser, photo viewer, an e-mail reader (compatible with Outlook, Exchange, MobileMe, Gmail, Yahoo, AOL, or any POP e-mail service), an integrated iTunes Store for music and video downloads, and a host of smaller utilities (weather, calendar, maps, stocks, notes, voice memos, clock, contacts, and calculator). Provided become proficient with its touch-screen keyboard, the iPod Touch is more pocket PC than an MP3 player. _

Original review here:

http://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/apple-ipod-touch-third/4505-6490_7-33770783.html?tag=mncol;lst;1#reviewPage1


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I know I can buy apps, but was wondering what comes on it out-of-the-box?


http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/features/

 

Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow.... Must look back.&lt;br /&gt;Facebook&lt;br /&gt;Myspace&lt;br /&gt;Bejeweled&lt;br /&gt;Kindle&lt;br /&gt;My writing nook&lt;br /&gt;My documents&lt;br /&gtont touch the red button &lt;br /&gt;GLEE&lt;br /&gt;Period tracker&lt;br /&gt;Weight watchers&lt;br /&gt;Wholefoods markets&lt;br /&gt;Tip calculator&lt;br /&gt;Flashcards (for school)&lt;br /&gtictionary&lt;br /&gt;Name shake (for writing)&lt;br /&gt;Baby names (for writing)&lt;br /&gt;Wikihow&lt;br /&gt;Storytracker&lt;br /&gt;Urbanspoon&lt;br /&gt;Nook (though never downloaded a nook)&lt;br /&gt;Amazon&lt;br /&gt;And whole lot more
Also use shape writer lite (allows me to type without lifting my finger from the screen. It predicts what I am trying to write when my drag my finger around the screen


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to get any games, I highly recommend Angry Birds! Addicting, cheap, and many many hours of playtime. I think everyone else has covered what comes on it already.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't forget many of the apps are free


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to type contacts instead of photos the second time. As eldereno posted there were others as well. I moved most of them to a page way back because I don't use them.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Angry Birds! The whole board MUST be assimilated into pig hating society! (oink).

But if she wants something really useful, may I suggest "shop, shop"? Multiple shopping lists labeled by store. I use it everyday - probably my favorite (after Angry Birds!)


----------

